# A reminder to not use your feet to hold what your cutting!!



## treeoperations (Sep 4, 2011)

A extremely close shave for me today involving my left foot.

I normally never hold pieces of wood still with my feet but today i did and i got VERY lucky.

the wood flicked round and sent the saw over top of my boot.

5 feathers of leather now stick up from my boot, but it didnt go through to my feet.

it cut my lace and ripped a eyelet out.

Far to Close for comfort


----------



## dingeryote (Sep 4, 2011)

Uh-huh.

"Never" is relative. LOL!!! 
Good to hear ya missed!!!

I never hold the wood with a paw either..never.:msp_w00t:
There is a reason it just dosn't seem like common sense to do so, but darn if we don't get cocky about it anyway.
Good reminder!


Got a couple 2-3" holes in the jeans, about crotch level one time, while ground bucking and fighting green brier.
Didn't notice 'em till I got out of 'em. Then the cold sweats hit me, right there, with the shower running.LOL!

Stuff ya think about, and try to remember to think about, next time the saw is running.


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------

